# Tackling those bikini bumps?



## hollytron (Aug 13, 2008)

I have some pretty sensitive skin and its hard for me to shave my bikini area, and the rest of that area for that matter, without getting SOME kind of bumps or rash. I find the most helpful thing to do is change my razor blade a little earlier than I'd like because the fresh blade seems to do alright. But there is ALWAYS _something_. 

What do you recommend? Home remedy? Something I can buy that really works?

Someone has recommended putting Neosporin on immediately after but I haven't done it yet. Have you? Did this work?

Thanks gals.


----------



## Violent Pink (Aug 13, 2008)

I usually get bumps from an old razor. It makes sense-- it's more dull, so it's going to be more abrasive to the skin, maybe you have to run it over the same area multiple times to get the job done etc. It will also harbor yummy bacteria from your steamy showers. This dulls it even further.

To get some more mileage out of a razor, you should dry it off completely and put the cap back on, and keep it in the medicine cabinet or other dry place. If you want to be extra thorough, douse it in some rubbing alcohol.

Speaking of rubbing alcohol, after I am through shaving, I will swab down appropriate areas with a cotton ball dipped in the stuff. It can sting a bit (especially if you've any nicks), and depending on how completely you are shaving, I would not rub down in, near or on the vulva. Your inner thighs and pubic mound are totally fair game, though. If you are anxious about the pain (it seriously isn't that bad) you could try some other appropriate antiseptic. Since the alcohol evaporates quickly, though, it does have a nice soothing cooling effect.

Lastly, for maintenance, I will use a gentle face scrub (skip ones with salicylic acid, etc in them. You could ostensibly make your own scrub recipe too, i suppose! Aspirin mask on your crotch anybody?) on those same areas to prevent ingrown hairs. If you are sweating alot, maybe carry around some wet wipes and freshen up when possible, swamp crotch means bacteria!


----------



## breechan (Aug 13, 2008)

There's this stuff called "bikini zone" which you should be able to get at drugstores. It comes in a tube like a small toothpaste. You just put it on after shaving, and then you can re-apply as the stubble grows. It really helps me with preventing and treating the stingy and itchy bumps.


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm another vote for Bikini Zone, I see it everywhere, even at food stores, its kept by the home waxing kits & razors usually


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 13, 2008)

Easiest scrub recipe ever: brown sugar and olive oil (adjust to whatever you have on hand, white sugar, jojoba oil, etc.)  =)

Personally, I try to avoid shaving that area as long as possible, my skin is super sensitive, but I find the scrub helps if I do it gently.  =\


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 13, 2008)

Exfoliate the area often (the above post's recipe works great!).. Also, I got a sample of Tend Skin from Sephora. It's a watery product that's specifically supposed to help with ingrown hairs. It worked WONDERS and I also have very sensitive skin. I'll probably get around to buying it eventually if I have extra cash.


----------



## talste (Aug 15, 2008)

I wax so I dont suffer from razor rash but I remember reading years ago on the Aussie vogue forums about a stripper that swore by using Dove roll on deodorant for sensitive skin in the bikini area to tackle red bumps.


----------



## April47 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aspirin mask on your crotch anybody?

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## fingie (Aug 15, 2008)

Another vote for bikini zone!


----------



## fingie (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_I wax so I dont suffer from razor rash but I remember reading years ago on the Aussie vogue forums about a stripper that swore by using Dove roll on deodorant for sensitive skin in the bikini area to tackle red bumps._

 
A couple of girls that I work with (I bartend at a strip club) use this method too, although IDK if they use that exact brand..


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 15, 2008)

another vote for bikini zone

it works by exfoliating to prevent ingrown hair (red bumps) and a painkiller to sooth the area.


----------



## Bikini Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree, BikiniZone.com's products work miracles! I love them and would recommend them to anyone in need of getting rid of those ugly bikini bumps. Here is their web address for those of you who have not been there yet:  http://www.bikinizone.com


----------



## User93 (Aug 30, 2008)

a im wondering all the same, no matter what, i get those bumps.. You mean, i should try to use this roll-on deodorant every day like a moisturiser there? Or how?  Please help me out


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Just get some bikini zone at the drugstore/walmart.  It is around $5, lasts a long time, and it works wonders


----------



## ohnna-lee (Aug 30, 2008)

Tend Skin always did more damage then good, then I found Bliss ingrown hair eliminating peeling pads. <3

I have very sensitive skin though and would find it worsened the condition and left it raw and red most of the time.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

Fresh blade is great. Aveeno shaving cream for areas that won't go too near any you know, orifaces, also helps. it's super gentle and stuff. Also when I do get a bump from an ingrown hair I disinfect a pin and pick the hair out so it's growing normally, then I put neosporin on it. Of course, all in areas that won't go inside


----------

